# Your pup's first walk ?



## Fee (Oct 26, 2013)

Hello,

As some of you may already know, I am new to this forum and a proud new fluff owner :thumbsup: My Maltese Boycie is 5 months old and thus far I have only tried walking him twice. It went ok I guess since 60% of the time he walked beside me in a proper manner, but the remaining time he would stop, wander around or just chew on the leash  

When did you start taking walks with your dogs and how can I work on his behavior whilst outside ? He stays inside my apartment most of the time since we live in an urban area where it is dangerous to take him outside, scarce with green areas for him to play on and it is currently winter here. 

I appreciate any advice which is to come my way. Thank you :heart::ThankYou:


----------



## mdbflorida (Feb 28, 2013)

Ah, he is in what I call the piddle stage LOL. It will just take time and practice. We started with Boo on the leash inside. With treats of course.


----------



## Fee (Oct 26, 2013)

I also tried inside but my apartment is too small for him to practice properly :/ Now we must pause for a couple of months since temperatures will be as low as -25 degrees. 

I hope it is not bad for him to stay inside almost all the time?


----------



## kilodzul (Oct 7, 2013)

I also had to shorten Cashmere walks recently because of weather, so I understand why you don't want to take your puppy outside in such cold. But I'd still take him outside in his carrier, because he should see as much of world as possible now, it's the crucial time to socialize him properly.

I started taking Cashmere for walks after she completed all her shots (except for rabies), when she was around 4 months old. Before, as I mentioned, I was showing her world: parks, shops, streets, other homes etc, keeping her in the carrier. I also live in urban area, so I wanted to get her used to street noises, crowds, bikes, other dogs etc.

First walks are the hardest, because they're distracted by all new smells, people and dogs. At the beginning I kept her on the short leash only for shorts periods of time, the rest of the walk was mostly play. Then I started to make those periods longer. Lots of treats for good behavior. I'm using automatic leash and it's great to practice coming when called. It would be also perfect if he already knew basic commands like "Leave it" and "Drop it", it'll come in handy when he'll pick up some yucky/dangerous things from the ground.
It's good time to start working at those things now, using the fact that he's young and naturally obedient towards you, reinforcing his good behavior, as he'll get older and enter the 'teenage phase' I'm guessing it can get harder.


----------



## mdbflorida (Feb 28, 2013)

Yikes that is cold and I can't relate since I live in FL. I see Julia gave you so great suggestions. Good luck. Also, do you have dog day care over there? That might be nice when he gets older after all his shots to get some play time and learn how to socialize.


----------



## IzzysBellasMom (Jan 16, 2013)

If you live in an apartment, could you walk him down the halls?


----------



## Bailey&Me (Mar 8, 2010)

Boycie sounds like a typical puppy on his walks! When Bailey was younger, he would go nuts on his walks, trying to eat everything on the ground that he came across...or he would pull and try to run. He got a lot better as he grew older...and now he will behave really well on walks for the most part. It is much easier with Emma because she just wants to follow Bailey, LOL! 

Have you done puppy classes with Boycie yet? If not, I would highly recommend doing them if they're available in your area. I did puppy kindergarten and basic obedience classes with both dogs and they REALLY help! Leash walking is one of the major things these classes focus on.


----------



## Fee (Oct 26, 2013)

Boycie is out in the world almost everyday with me, I have puppy bags for him in which I can carry him around :biggrin: He goes with me to my Uni classes, shopping, to restaurants, everywhere basically :biggrin:

There are no large enough halls, only a short entrance and loads of stairs  Today we were out for the day and he was in his bag, I didn´t take the leash with me. He has had stomach troubles lately and I am scared he might pick something up, because he will put anything in his mouth :/

I was thinking about puppy classes but I have no idea if they are available in my area nor do I have anyone to ask about them :/ And google was no help either on the matter.


----------

